# Marijuana helps PMS?



## Rocker420 (Jun 9, 2007)

Recently i heard from my girlfriend that a new way for alot of women to get a medical marijuana license is for having PMS. Why? I guess it has to do with helping the cramps. Guess its just one more thing we add to the never ending list of how marijuana can help you.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 9, 2007)

The below link is to a web page that discusses medical marijuana usage. Although this one page is pretty weak on references and shallow in the terms of medical definition, it's an interesting article.

If you do a cascading "Google" on the references given, a more in depth study can be made.

Good luck to you.

http://www.whitman.edu/biology/Stuproj/YoungB/why.html


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 9, 2007)

My girlfriend has told me the same thing, that it helps the cramps.. i always be trying to get her to hit the piff when shes complaining about cramps.. but she only does every now and then.... it wouldnt surprize me tho...


----------



## Gargmel (Jun 10, 2007)

My ex used to say that too


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 10, 2007)

Helps my better half no ends. Have to say it makes life eaier for me too around that "time".


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 10, 2007)

Well i am dealing with it right now as we speak... and all she wants is some fresh deep fried mini donuts....   ill try her on some piff tho..


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 10, 2007)

RatherBBurnin said:
			
		

> Well i am dealing with it right now as we speak... and all she wants is some fresh deep fried mini donuts.... ill try her on some piff tho..


 
Hahahahahaha!  

MJ does it all.  I wonder if it helps men with impotence???


----------



## imsoborednow (Jun 11, 2007)

Dunno SmokinMom......got to be worth a try.....


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jun 30, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Hahahahahaha!
> 
> MJ does it all. I wonder if it helps men with impotence???


hahahahalmfao i gotta comment this.ive never had that problem,but i know for a fact after a good sex session i like to get blunted and do it again.and again and again u get the picture.when i turn 70 i wil let u know how it works lol.:hubba:


----------

